# 2004 5 series rear red reflectors



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a 2004 545i on order and I am wondering if it will come with the rear bumber red reflectors and if not can they be added? Can the dealer install them?


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

*William*

No it will not come with them. You have to get them from Germany or another country where they deliver the car with the reflectors.

Due to DOT specs US dealers are unable or order them or supply them. It appers that they are not authorized to install them for customers even if provided by the customer.
However, once you get them it is an easy self install them.

We have 2 545's and had to get and install them ourselves.


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks, do you know where I can order them?


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Tsandas said:


> I have a 2004 545i on order and I am wondering if it will come with the rear bumber red reflectors and if not can they be added? Can the dealer install them?


I just installed mine myself - got them through Lomag on this board who ordered them from Canada. They look great and were extremely easy to install. I was trying to post a pic but for some reason I can't add an attachment to this post.


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

BillKach said:


> I just installed mine myself - got them through Lomag on this board who ordered them from Canada. They look great and were extremely easy to install. I was trying to post a pic but for some reason I can't add an attachment to this post.


Thaks, I will try to contact him!


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

BillKach said:


> I just installed mine myself - got them through Lomag on this board who ordered them from Canada. They look great and were extremely easy to install. I was trying to post a pic but for some reason I can't add an attachment to this post.


I just ordered them and I could use some advise on how to take out the black ones and install the red reflectors.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Tsandas said:


> I just ordered them and I could use some advise on how to take out the black ones and install the red reflectors.


It's very easy. Using either a screwdriver with a towel wrapped around the end, or some string, carefully pry off the upper left corner of the black insert. The clip that secures it attaches in the upper left corner. Once you have raised the corner, simply unlatch the insert from the bumper and remove. To install the red reflector, insert the upper left side into the corresponding corner, and snap into place. Should only take about 1 minute per side.


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

jeffnin said:


> It's very easy. Using either a screwdriver with a towel wrapped around the end, or some string, carefully pry off the upper left corner of the black insert. The clip that secures it attaches in the upper left corner. Once you have raised the corner, simply unlatch the insert from the bumper and remove. To install the red reflector, insert the upper left side into the corresponding corner, and snap into place. Should only take about 1 minute per side.


Thanks, sounds easy!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

You might try a tongue depressor, popsicle stick, or a pencil, too. A piece of hardwood sanded just right would work as well. I find this tool particularly handy for all sorts of prying events on cars so I made one out of some hard maple I had laying around.

Chris


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> You might try a tongue depressor, popsicle stick, or a pencil, too. A piece of hardwood sanded just right would work as well. I find this tool particularly handy for all sorts of prying events on cars so I made one out of some hard maple I had laying around.
> 
> Chris


Thanks, I assume this is all done from the ouside view of the bumper?


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

Tsandas said:


> Thanks, I assume this is all done from the ouside view of the bumper?


When you say upper left corner is that of both sides of the car? Or is it the upper left of one side and upper right of another side?
Thanks


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Does anyone have a picture of this on a DARK colored car? looks great on the TiA but we got a sil. grey.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

HFPST5 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this on a DARK colored car? looks great on the TiA but we got a sil. grey.


Here's mine in Jet Black with the reflectors installed.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Tsandas said:


> When you say upper left corner is that of both sides of the car? Or is it the upper left of one side and upper right of another side?
> Thanks


Sorry, upper left corner for left reflector; upper right corner for the right reflector. Once you see up close how these are installed, it's pretty self-explanatory. As for trying to pop them out from behind, due to the undercarriage cover (for aerodynamic purposes) you can't gain access to the underside without removing the cover (which would be a major undertaking).


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

jeffnin said:


> Sorry, upper left corner for left reflector; upper right corner for the right reflector. Once you see up close how these are installed, it's pretty self-explanatory. As for trying to pop them out from behind, due to the undercarriage cover (for aerodynamic purposes) you can't gain access to the underside without removing the cover (which would be a major undertaking).


Thanks very much


----------



## GadgetKing (Feb 19, 2004)

Interestingly enough, you can purchase the reflectors from a company in Georgia (bekkers).

Follow the following URL. (http://www.bekkers.com/Merchant2/me...roduct_Code=631503504&Category_Code=btailse60)


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

BillKach said:


> I just installed mine myself - got them through Lomag on this board who ordered them from Canada. They look great and were extremely easy to install. I was trying to post a pic but for some reason I can't add an attachment to this post.


Here we go...


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BillKach said:


> Here we go...


Bill: Great photo....GORGEOUS CAR!! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

MARCUS545 said:


> Bill: Great photo....GORGEOUS CAR!! What kind of camera are you using?


Thanks Marcus! I'm loving the new ride! 
The camera is the Canon Powershot S45 which I picked up just before my ED trip.


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is mine is silvergray at night


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

I won't know until April 19th but if mine comes with the reflectors, I'll be glad to sell the ones I just bought from Bekkers for $24 (the price I paid) plus shipping.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Love530 said:


> That's weird. They charged me $6.26 for the shipping to bring the total to $30.26. Maybe it's because they're coming out of Georgia and it costs less to ship to Baltimore than Portland...
> 
> Just checked the Bekkers site, they raised the price from $24 to $28!!!! :wailing: I guess they started getting a lot of business for them all of a sudden. Odd...................


booo!!!!

I guess I'll have to settle for that thanks.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

HFPST5 said:


> booo!!!!
> 
> I guess I'll have to settle for that thanks.


Got the reflectors yesterday, popped them in this morning. It took 2 minutes thanks to the info on how to remove the old black plastic inserts. This is a great, cheap mod!


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Excellent 530, looks nice!!!! I'll order myself a set soon.


----------

